# Perhaps I may have misjudged......



## d1jinx (Sep 15, 2009)

So it's no secret how I feel about Kimbo Slice in MMA. I thought it was crap.... all hype to boost ratings.... not a true Martial artist.... yada yada yada.....

But I watched this video.... and I am slowly changing my mind. Perhaps I may have been too non-receptive of him. I enjoyed watching his Youtube videos and when he went to elite XC i wanted to see how he would do against trained fighters.... and i was right. he was just a street fighter....

But once again.... after watching this, my perception is slowly changing..... he is was well spoken and seemed inteliigent about MMA... maybe I have been wrong... we'll see... looking forward to the premier of ultimate fighter 10, tomorrow night.

check it out for yourself...

Kimbo interview, part 1 and part 2.

http://www.foxnews.com/fightgame/


----------



## MattJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Agreed. Kimbo seems to take a realistic and grounded view of his MMA career, and I wish him luck. It took a lot of guts for him not to take the easy paydays in boxing or lesser MMA orgs, and he has earned my respect.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 15, 2009)

ok, people, this is an insider friend of mine, ready?

The word is that they want Kimbo vs brock lesnar!!!!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 15, 2009)

People don't understand where Slice is coming from. So because of that people talk. The fights down here are ways to make money(instead of selling drugs and robbing people) people are trying to use a skill they have to put food on the table and turn a bad neighborhood into something constructive. Kimbo may not be the best fighter but he is a role model for kids that they can rise out of the ghetto and be some body.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> ok, people, this is an insider friend of mine, ready?
> 
> The word is that they want Kimbo vs brock lesnar!!!!



Of course they would love that. (unfortunately for Kimbo it would be a bad, bad day)


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 15, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Of course they would love that. (unfortunately for Kimbo it would be a bad, bad day)


 



if Brock stands with him, he is dead, but, we all know Brocks game plan, wrestle him to ground, ground and pound him out.


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kimbo I think mentally is a very strong and skilled fighter, if he is physically trained to endure the ufc 5 minute rounds and the wrestling aspect I think he could go on to be a legend, hes just a diamond in the ruff thats been discovered in my opinion. All the trash talk he receives I think is bs, we have mma fans that hate slow paced fights but we complain when we finally get someone who will stand up and bang? I mean.. come on


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> if Brock stands with him, he is dead, but, we all know Brocks game plan, wrestle him to ground, ground and pound him out.


I don't think so, they are both physically menacing to each other and were both great athletes in highschool/college, People need to realize kimbo isn't just some hood rat he's an athlete and needs to be given that respect


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 14, 2010)

Its no secret if you know me I've never been a fan of Kimbo Slice. Well until his debut on UFC 10. I didn't like Nelson because of his show boating.

Regardless Kimbo's attitude toward fighting was just that. He wanted to fight. Stand up I think he has a shot. He just has to learn the ground game. I was very surprised how humble he was regarding MMA.

He earned my respect. And I think he was pushed too fast, and if he would have been brought up slower to actually learn the ground game that he'd be better off. Hopefully he'll get in a camp that is an expert at ground fighting so we can see Kimbo a more well rounded fighter.


----------

